# Ordering with a different name than on PO Box?



## jollygreengiant (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey all just have a quick question hope someone can help me out cause I am stressing about this.

If I was to place an order from Dr. Chronic with a prepaid visa gift card and shipping to a friends PO box would I need to put his name on the order? Or could I just put an alias? This PO box is at the US postal service located in a very small rural town.

Oh and the seeds I was thinking about ordering were LR #2 and Haze from Sativa seeds so if you have any comments on my choices please don't hesitate to voice them 

Thanks in advance! :bong:


----------



## Barrelhse (Sep 4, 2008)

Have them sent to Barney or Aunt Bea.


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 4, 2008)

as long as your friend aint growing these no problems but use their name save any hassles and all will b good


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2008)

Use Mary J  ...most post offices write on the letter/package  ( are thy here)..I would use an alias...but Im just  a guy that likes to get HIGH


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 4, 2008)

Do his/her name IMO. like kaneboy said. 
Being too protective usually ends up being the exact opposite. Just don't worry about it. The worst that will happen is the seeds being confiscated waaay before it gets to the po box, and you'll just get an empty package.


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 4, 2008)

choking_victim said:
			
		

> Do his/her name IMO. like kaneboy said.
> Being too protective usually ends up being the exact opposite. Just don't worry about it. The worst that will happen is the seeds being confiscated waaay before it gets to the po box, and you'll just get an empty package.



yup


----------



## Hick (Sep 4, 2008)

> This PO box is at the US postal service located in a very small rural town.


 in this case, the Post master likely knows every patron and their box # by their first name. (I know mine does). An alias might be  more harm than good.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

when it came time for me to get mail sent to my mother in laws po box,she just told them my name and they basically added me to the po box,i was able to recieve mail in her po box.give them the fake name and tell them that hes gonna be living with you for a little bit.they wont have to see "him" for you to add him to the box.lol dont use mary j though..use something normal like scott richards or larry williams or something along them lines.if it comes down to it,just have them sent in your name.the worst that'll happen is youll get an empty package basically sayin "the package was illegal and could be shipped to you"


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 4, 2008)

I just have them sent right to me. I don't feel comfortable going into the post office to pick them up, but for some reason I feel better if they bring them to me LOL; if that makes ANY sense.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah i had mine from the doc sent to my house, under my name, where i grow... and so far 18 out of 20 popped soil. i was very impressed with theyre shipping thats all i got to say about that. also i strongly agree with hick i thought about useing an alias or my sisters name but hell no i aint doing that to my sister my seeds my trouble and my mail lady knows me, also i dont suggest sending them to a freinds house thats 1 person that shouldent know you grow and now knows your planning on a grow.

edit:and to anyone curious if the white widow from nirvana from the doc are healthy i had 9 pop of them and 9 pop of my afghani so far so good!!


----------



## jollygreengiant (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies everyone!

edit: I just talked to him and apparently he gets mail for the old users of the PO box so I am assuming that it will be no problem for him to receive another piece of mail from a name that is not on the PO box.


----------

